# My whitest Phrag



## ThienNgo Le (Oct 13, 2016)

Hello everyone, 
The following link is the album of my white phrag that just opened today. I feel so happy about this one.

Enjoy the pictures
Best,
ThienNgo Le

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157671689037693


----------



## abax (Oct 13, 2016)

That's one beautiful flower and I love white flowers. I have
an Ice Princess 'White Angel' that hasn't bloomed yet. If
it comes anywhere close to the beauty of this one, I'll
be one happy Phrager. What's the cross on this one?


----------



## troy (Oct 14, 2016)

I like it as well very nice!!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2016)

Yay besseae hybrids. Is it pearcei x St Ouen?


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Oct 14, 2016)

abax said:


> That's one beautiful flower and I love white flowers. I have
> an Ice Princess 'White Angel' that hasn't bloomed yet. If
> it comes anywhere close to the beauty of this one, I'll
> be one happy Phrager. What's the cross on this one?



Where did you get Phrag. Ice Princess? Can you tell me, I want to get one too.


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Oct 14, 2016)

troy said:


> I like it as well very nice!!



Thanks!!!


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Oct 14, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Yay besseae hybrids. Is it pearcei x St Ouen?



No, this one is richteri x St Ouen. I do have about 10 plants of pearcei x St Ouen, the flowers turn out kind of white too but not as white as this one.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2016)

Saint Rich, nice. Pearcei x St Ouen is Ice Princess, OZ, Woodstream, and Letstalkplants on eBay sell them.


----------



## Secundino (Oct 14, 2016)

Lovely one!


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Oct 14, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Saint Rich, nice. Pearcei x St Ouen is Ice Princess, OZ, Woodstream, and Letstalkplants on eBay sell them.



Oh, Thank you Eric.


----------



## trdyl (Oct 14, 2016)

Love it!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 14, 2016)

That's beautiful. White isn't easy to come by in Phrags.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2016)

I've only seen about 6. Ice Princess, Saint Rich, Saint Ouen, Mem.Anne Stuckey, and a couple others.


----------



## orcoholic (Oct 15, 2016)

That's a beauty


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 15, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------

